# 29 gallon planted



## DazedSmurf (Jan 23, 2013)

this is my first planted aquarium right after my brown algae breakout

pressurized c02
fluval 206
2 24w t5ho
pps-pro dosing

4 fancy guppies
6 kuhli loaches
6 emeraled eye rosbara 
1 chinese algea eater
6 nirate snales 
1 longfin bushy nose
1 rubber nose pleco 
1 clown pleco


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like a great start - very lush looking. Is that Crypt parva in foreground? I just planted some in my tank earlier this week.

Greg


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

looks nice! need those crypt parva's!


----------



## DazedSmurf (Jan 23, 2013)

greg said:


> Looks like a great start - very lush looking. Is that Crypt parva in foreground? I just planted some in my tank earlier this week.
> 
> Greg


yes it is. its very slow growing just started poping up new leaves this week i;m trying to make it grow in front for the driftwood cave may have to buy more to help it out


----------

